# Stingrays



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Can somebody tell me where around galveston i can buy some rays for shark bait? I tried a couple of places last weekend and nobody had any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## saltymike (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried kemah? I personally haven't had a chance to go down there. Someone told me everything was washed away in the storm but I have to check it out for myself. I thought smeone would rebuilt by now.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Here on the island Uncle Bucks has some most of the time. They are on the service road comming in from 45 and getting off on 61st. Can't miss them.
Ron


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks LandShark!. I will stop by there friday morning on my way fishing. I went to kemah once about a month ago and the board walk looked like it was in full swing. Not sure about the markets though.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

No worries. Some fellas on the West end caught 17 sharks last weekend and one real nice sand bar shark! Things are heating up. Good luck and maybe I will run into ya?
Ron


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

So how do you rig these bad boys? I've never heard of rays for bait.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Call uncle bucks in advance and check with Randy, he owns the place. Most of the time he has them but just call him to make sure, plus if he knows you are coming and he does not have any he might try and get some for you. Tell him his cousin Rusty told you to call him.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Jackfish out now? Chunk those up are great.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sting rays are like candy to a big ol shark...let him set out in the sun for a few hours and bake..makes em toughen up a lot too.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

*are they here yet*

i have not seen any reports of sharks being caught in the galveston or high island areas, im ready to try my luck again didnt do so good last year. has anyone had any luck or is it still too early for these parts?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

B_Bop77 said:


> So how do you rig these bad boys? I've never heard of rays for bait.


If your using J hooks you will need a rigging needle which is an over grown knitting needle with a T head to help you pull it through. Most people use two hooks and run them towards teh back end and the leader out the front. 
If your using circle hooks you may want to use 16/0 to 20/0 hooks and you can hook them in just about any area and get away with it.

I would bet someone has a pic of their rigs they use and could post it up for you. And I would bet that this sort of rig has been posted many times in the past. Or I will take a pic later and post it of mine.
Ron


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Off the Bottom or Suspended in the Column*

Great photo of your rigging....the only question I have is, is it better to suspend the ray or put him on bottom?


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gerald said:


> Great photo of your rigging....the only question I have is, is it better to suspend the ray or put him on bottom?


I just weight mine on the bottom. Never thought about suspending one. May have to give it a try.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

If you inject a little air in them they will suspend. Just be sure you have enough weight to hold it in place if there is a current which most the time there is your bait could end up on the beach and never really set the weight. But if you are suspending the bait in the water column the scent does go out better than just having it on the bottom. One thing you do have to watch is shrimpers if you are doing this you will catch them more often than just sitting on the bottom. So find a place they don't run often and float it, a very good trick to getting your bait noticed a lil easier.
Ron
That is an awesome job on your riggin, thanks for postin it up!


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. So do you use rays in the surf? Is the bait dead or alive? What lb test main line? 
Hate to bug yall for all the secrects, but I'd like to get into some big sharks one day.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

No problem B Bop 77. You can use rays, mullet, and whiting. Whiting is awesome bait. Sheephead works good too. The rays I use are dead. I either fish them whole or cut off the wings into chunks. I use 50 pound main line on 6/0 reels and 40 on penn 345 gti. As for leader I like a short piece of wire and then about 15 ft. of .090 weedeater line or 250 seven strand berkley coated cable. Wrapping your hooks in electrical tape is supposed to help hide the eletro magnetic field. I fish high island alot so come on down and maybe we can get it on with some sharks.


----------

